# Hi!



## jillian123

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this. I wanted to introduce myself and see what you all think about my symptoms.

I'm 27 and have PCOS. I started taking clomid this cycle because I don't ovulate. Fortunately, the clomid did work for me as far as ovulation! My cycles are usually pretty long around 40 days, usually never shorter than that. My last AF started on February 5th. I am guessing I ovulated on Thursday, March 2nd. (I think this because of positive OPKs) I am currently 6DPO. So far my symptoms include :

Fatigue/Exhaustion
Cramping
Pinches on right side (same side as ovulation pain)
Gas/Bloat
Increased urination ( it literally feels like someone is squeezing my bladder and is uncomfortable)
I have noticed a more sensitivity to smell, but that may just be in my head.
As far as CM goes, I was having ALOT of glue like CM. It isn't as much as it was a few days ago, but it still not normal for me.

What do you all think with your previous experiences? Do you think it could possibly be good new for me? (We've been trying for 2+ years!)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Jillian

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Your questions will be better answer in the TTC forums where you will find lots of helpful and friendly members.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum & good luck! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :flower:


----------

